# Dirty's Install



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well here are some shots of my stereo, finally got a few, still not all of them, and have to changes to the system, kinda just getting started.

My center console.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Here are some others.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Front system


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I will be back later, my pictures are too big, I will reload them onto Cardomain


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, only half the second pic loaded.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is pissing me off, gonna try to scan then and make them smaller


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Never mind for tonight


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so you put those 8's in the kickpanel? weren't you going for the rear deck?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes, but I said fuck it. Threw some 2-10's and 2-6 X 9's back there


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Try this today


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Back deck, I have to redo.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Center counsole finished


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Another of the center console


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

My Stereo, and Screen


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

My Distribution system, and my DSP processor


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

My center channel speaker.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

My sub enclosure, a better shot from under the back deck


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

console came out pretty nice...vinyl?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Last but not least, another of my center console, Alpine Deck, and my other horn driver


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh yea, how's it sound?? lol. what amps you using?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 28 2004, 05:59 PM
> *console came out pretty nice...vinyl?
> [snapback]2455380[/snapback]​*


Yeah we were gonna do Gel coat, but said fuck it, you see the 66 symbol in the Console, dude hooked it up.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 28 2004, 06:01 PM
> *oh yea, how's it sound?? lol. what amps you using?
> [snapback]2455394[/snapback]​*


I have not hooked up the amps, gotta move my pumps to get the amps in, but I got a Cadence A6, and a PPI 4125.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm gonna do a floating amp design, it will be cool.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 28 2004, 06:01 PM
> *Yeah we were gonna do Gel coat, but said fuck it, you see the 66 symbol in the Console, dude hooked it up.
> [snapback]2455396[/snapback]​*


yea man, i noticed that. pretty slick. so i take it you didn't wrap it then?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is complete, he just cut out 66 cushions, and glued them in. The heated the area, and it formed for him


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice homie...


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

yo man that is really nice. How do u like ur horns. Oh and also what subs are u running.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey dirty the system is gonna be killer  What subs you plan on using ?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 28 2004, 03:50 PM
> *My Distribution system, and my DSP processor
> [snapback]2455369[/snapback]​*



r u running ur hydro hoses thru ur interior???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Nov 29 2004, 01:09 AM
> *yo man that is really nice. How do u like ur horns. Oh and also what subs are u running.
> [snapback]2456639[/snapback]​*


Hey dirty the system is gonna be killer What subs you plan on using ?


I am using Kicker Comp Free Airs, just way to hard to get a box back there, and seal it with Cylynders, and hoses.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Nov 29 2004, 10:53 AM
> *r u running ur hydro hoses thru ur interior???
> [snapback]2457496[/snapback]​*


No there come up through the bottom of the back seats, and into the back area where you see them.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Nov 29 2004, 01:09 AM
> * How do u like ur horns.
> [snapback]2456639[/snapback]​*


They suck if you do not have the EQT's or some type of Equalizers, they can get pretty loud and pretty nasty if you don't tune them in. When you get them right, they are pretty sweet, the 8's blend nice, but 6 1/2 would do.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

yeah i heard about use horns, u either love them or hate them


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Lookin good Dirty


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

hell yea thats tight


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Damn Dirty you were right that came out tight! I like how the 66 is in there. I like how you got the switches now too thats cool homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks yall, give you the last but not least this weekend hopefully.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

u did all this ur self.......


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah installed it in my garage, the counsole I did, but got wrapped by someone else. But everything esle was built with my hands.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

looks good bro!!!!!


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 1 2004, 04:07 PM
> *Yeah installed it in my garage, the counsole I did, but got wrapped by someone else.  But everything esle was built with my hands.
> [snapback]2465694[/snapback]​*


no wonder u cus out ibeaner..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 4 2004, 01:37 AM
> *no wonder u cus out ibeaner..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2473517[/snapback]​*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 4 2004, 01:37 AM
> *no wonder u cus out ibeaner..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2473517[/snapback]​*


Can we get a white man translation on this please?


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

hhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa white man translation.


No wonder u are always using foul launage toward ibearner.....


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey Dirty, what did you use to form the fiberglass for the center console? I am gonna need to make one for my car soon. I have a little experience with fiberglass.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Birchwood, alot of water, alot of bending and forming, and a good nail gun. After that I used sheer cloth and 2 Fiberglass kits. The hardest part was getting the EQ's setup, and processor, but get a thought of your overall design pattern, and how you want it to look. But PM me, and I can hit you up with more info


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I will have some new shots of the amp rack maybe this weekend.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 14 2004, 10:54 PM
> *I will have some new shots of the amp rack maybe this weekend.
> [snapback]2507695[/snapback]​*


any updates of the amp rack??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Everything is on hold for right now, gotta get the frame done, and redoing the Pump rack, but I will post pictures


----------

